#ubuntu-eu 2012-06-11
<yann2> encbladexp_, wenn ihr mich fur den meeting braucht heute abend, einfach fragen, bin irgendwie online ;)
<encbladexp> yann2, also wir haben mal über deine Bewerbung gesprochen
<yann2> encbladexp_, o/
#ubuntu-eu 2012-06-12
<yann2> encbladexp_, o/
<yann2> encbladexp_ ? :)
<encbladexp> ah
<encbladexp> ehm ja
<encbladexp> wir haben uns dagegen entschieden dich wieder ins Serverteam aufzunehmen, es gab (wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe) 3 Enthaltungen und eine Gegenstimme
<yann2> :(
<yann2> ok
<encbladexp> sorry, das wir das nicht schneller erledigen konnten und du so lange auf Feedback warten musstest
<yann2> np :( eher ne personnliche entscheidung, oder gabs da ein besonderen grund?
<encbladexp> gab keinen besonderen Grund der genannt wurde
<encbladexp> ich frag da aber auch nicht nach, das muss jeder für sich entscheiden können
<yann2> jo, ok
<yann2> schade :(
<yann2> encbladexp, btw wenn du dann ein anderes verein kennst das vielleicht noch jemand braucht, wäre ich immer noch auf die suche :)
<encbladexp> joa, aber da kenn ich atm auch nix
